# help me make a chicken pot pie!



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 7, 2017)

it's a california cold winter here...most of you all would call it spring. 

i have a bunch of leftover rotisserie chicken and my wife wants chicken pot pie..really?

now what? a regular pie crust works? mine is okay. do i prebake the bottom? i read a bunch of recipes..and i find them all over the place.

and i am putting tumeric in mine..


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 7, 2017)

ohh..maybe a curry chicken pot pie.


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 7, 2017)

I like to use a standard pâte brisée for the crust. I like to blind bake, cool, fill with chicken + veg, cover and bake off. 

As for the chicken, poach it in a beurre manié. This is how ultimate chicken pot pie is achieved in my opinion. 

Do you have whole spices or do you have a bunch of jars of ground stuff?


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 7, 2017)

mise_en_place said:


> As for the chicken, poach it in a beurre manié.



I meant beurre *monté*, sorry.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 7, 2017)

mise_en_place said:


> I meant beurre *monté*, sorry.



you know i'm gonna have to google that right? haha..thanks.

i am a billion levels above cambells creme of mushroom..and way below Beurre Monte  (as a cook)


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 7, 2017)

[video=youtube;BSJhpk9CMdg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSJhpk9CMdg[/video]


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 7, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> you know i'm gonna have to google that right? haha..thanks.
> 
> i am a billion levels above cambells creme of mushroom..and way below Beurre Monte  (as a cook)



Sounds harder/fancier than it is.

That being said, you'll thank me.


----------



## suntzu (Mar 8, 2017)

chop everything up, make it with the filling sauce, pour it into an ovenproof dish, wrap it with pastry, bake it.. done!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 8, 2017)

i did it.

my crust tasted okay, but it looked like hell warmed over..


----------



## CutFingers (Mar 20, 2017)

Check out Chef John's Pie Dough...he has a youtube channel...I honestly think he's the best down to earth no nonsense, home pantry type chef, nothing too exotic.

The trick to pie dough is to freeze the butter and let it sit out a minute then chop it up into cubes, pulse with flour in the processor and add ice cold water, with a splash of vingegar, apple cider or regular. The theory is that the vinegar inhibits the gluten production of the dough as you work it. I don't know but I think the extra tang of the vinegar makes for a flavorful crust.

The best thing of pot pies is you can make a bunch and freeze them. Re-heat when the heart desires. 

Store bought rotissiere chickens can be cooked down to make some good broth, then thicken the broth with Wondra flour...Simple easy gravy but so good. Season to taste.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 20, 2017)

Interesting about the vinegar...I've always used vodka in my pie crusts.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 20, 2017)

We make ours top crust only, as individual smaller pies. The crusts are baked off separately, and put on top of a thick hot filling made with chicken stock and a little dairy, briefly before serving. With our schedules, every one gets a fresh pie.


----------



## DDPslice (Mar 28, 2017)

Make a samosa in a muffin pan. Bam!


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2017)

i prefer the soggy bottom crust cause it's moist. same with muffins. why are muffin tops more sought after? it's dry AF! i like crispy bits A LOT, but certain things are just too damn dry like pie crusts..


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 28, 2017)

I love chicken pot pie, but primarily one that's fully encased in a crispy crust. I like to pull the top off and eat it first while the rest is cooling off. I then save the rest of the crust for last for dessert. :drool:


----------

